# Wanted gas tank 1980 Corvette



## Hitman6 (Dec 17, 2005)

My buddy really needs a new,or used gas tank for his 1980 vette.Any advice on where to get one would be great thanks.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Try a Google on "corvette gas tank".


----------



## Hitman6 (Dec 17, 2005)

He's tried that,no luck.From what he told me he's searched all over the net but hasn't found much.Any tanks he did find were extremely over priced,due to how rare the part is i guess.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

My best suggeestion, and this may also be a dud, is to try to find a propane conversion kit and throw a couple propane tanks in the trunk. I doubt the kit would be less than a tank, but maybe it would be. I know the fuel's less expensive and may yield more power (it has a higher energy per galon content than gas). Other than that, I would suggest maybe Autozone for a new/reman tank. Maybe they can get aholt of one at a decent price. ...or a junkyard. There has to be several Camaro's laying around in the junkyard.


----------

